# I got an iPhone 4!!



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I went to the Apple store last night and was able to get the iPhone. Now I'll be selling my iTouch and my Blackberry! 

 I am pretty excited! I have to organize it now, and I am looking for a GPS and password manager apps, on the cheap side - so what do you all use?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I use Keeper for all of my accounts and passwords. It is free and easy to use. I just a app called MapQuest for navigation and so far I like it for navigation. It is also free.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats! =)


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I also use Keeper for all of my passwords. It is a great app and allows me to use a lot of different passwords without having to remember them. I used to have to use the same one on all of my accounts because my memory is not so good. Keeper needs a password to open but I can remember just one. It also will delete all of your passwords if someone tries to break into the app and uses the wrong password 4 times. You can disable that feature but it is good to have if, good forbid, your phone is lost or stolen.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats!

GPS= I picked up Navigon while it was on sale, but I haven't used it much as of yet. 
Password: 1PasswordPro--there should be a thread on the various password options here in this forum. This one was highly recommended by most users--again, caught it on sale, so was able to get it and the desktop version at a reasonable price.

http://appshopper.com/iphone/all/ allows you to sort by "price drops". I check this site at least daily for both iPhone and iPad app sale prices.


----------

